# Facing kernel panic during early boot starting from 12.0-ALPHA9



## Rajesh (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi,

I have a amd64 based board, where I could able to install upto FreeBSD 12.0 ALPHA8 without any issues.  But with no changes to the hardware config or BIOS, I am starting to see kernel panic from 12.0 ALPHA 9, I see the issue even the latest BETA1 image.

I am using the memstick images available in the download page (not using source or freebsd-update).  Is there any known issues? or Anything changes significantly between ALPHA8 and ALPHA9 

I saw this *thread* regarding an issue during update from ALPHA8 to ALPHA9, but that seems to do with the usage of freebsd-update. 

Attached the screenshots (for ALPHA9, ALPHA10 and BETA1) for reference.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 22, 2018)

Your best bet is posting this on current@ mailing list, providing a bit more information about your hardware.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2018)

Rajesh said:


> Anything changes significantly between ALPHA8 and ALPHA9


The only significant change was OpenSSL. 

Note that the ALPHA versions are not supported, the BETA1 version is the first one. That said, this is a user support forum, there are very few developers on these boards. You should report these issues on the mailing lists.


----------



## Rajesh (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks yuripv and SriDice for your response. 

I am not sure whether the issue could be related to OpenSSL.  Seems something to do with memory management.  I have posted this question freebsd-current mailing list as well. I will follow up there. Anyway, Thanks again.


----------

